
Show HN: Pactflow, simplifying microservices testing at scale - onegeek
https://pactflow.io
======
onegeek
Hi HN!

I'm Matt, co-founder of Pactflow and core contributor of the Pact Testing
Framework (pact.io).

Two years ago in front of the inaugural tConf
([http://tconf.io](http://tconf.io)) crowd in Melbourne, we launched a free
hosted version of our Open Source Pact Broker to make it easier for developers
to get started with Pact and API contract testing.

Earlier this year we finally got our act together and created a company
dedicated to creating a commercial offering to progress the needs of our
community.

Our vision is to transform the way teams test and release distributed systems,
and we saw this as the best way of achieving that.

The initial launch is focussed at existing Pact and Spring Cloud Contract
users, providing features above and beyond what is provided in the OSS
version, such as:

\- A shiny new look and feel \- Social authentication with GitHub, Google auth
and SAML \- API key authentication for all your CI and automation needs \- An
improved Webhook setup experience \- Visualisation of test verification
results \- Provider-driven contract testing support with OpenAPI Spec
(Swagger)

We are particularly excited about OpenAPI support, as it's one of the most
common topics and pain points we hear from teams.

We'd love to hear what you think, and what we can do to help you test and
deploy your microservices at scale

\- Matt

